# Gun Cleaning Kit?



## Xaquin (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone ever try using a small caliber gun rod and mop brush for cleaning hard to reach places in a bottle?

 I've tried the cut copper wire and CLR method but sometimes it just doesn't cut it.


----------



## chosi (Jan 16, 2013)

I've used a coat hanger with a chunk of steel wool.
 It sometimes does the trick, but often requires more patience than I have.

 Are gun cleaning rods bendable?  What advantage do they have over a coat hanger?


----------



## Xaquin (Jan 16, 2013)

gun cleaning rods aren't bendable, but I figured since the attachments screw on they may be easier to work with

 edit:

 also, Chosi, I am a huge fan of your website lol

 every D.C. bottle I've found has been easily identifiable thanks to you!


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 16, 2013)

I both brushes from this web site they have lots of sizes for big or small bottles.

 http://www.justmanbrush.com/


----------



## Xaquin (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks for the link!

 I've been having some problems getting some tiny medicine(?) bottles clean.  Something from that site should do the trick =)


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2013)

Might be a good idea to wrap the rod in tape or something.  Metal rods, especially aluminum will leave marks on the inside of the neck when they scrub on it.


----------



## chosi (Jan 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Xaquin
> also, Chosi, I am a huge fan of your website lol
> 
> every D.C. bottle I've found has been easily identifiable thanks to you!


 
 Thanks.  It's nice to know it's appreciated.

 By the way, I should point out that I always bend the end of my coat-hanger (as shown in the photo) so that it doesn't scratch the bottle.


----------

